# 6/8 kafe



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Morning,

Absolutely lovely coffee in this place. I was spending the weekend over in the midlands and found this lovely place. Voted top 50 coffee places in uk. Excellent service, lovely espresso (has beans jailbreak)

Equipment: synesso??

Nice atmosphere

Lovely food

Kas


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

100 posts WOOP!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Agreed, lovely place and they also sell coffee paraphernalia - Keep Cups, Aeropress etc. Bold Street Coffee in Liverpool also have loads of gear for sale (more than 6/8) and I wonder whether this will become de-rigeur for the new breed of artisan coffee shops. Hope so.

Steve.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Heya Steve, Another cyclist!!

I'm looking to get myself a colnago soon! Wish me luck! LOL


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Always good to run into another cyclist on a non cycling forum.

You don't need luck with the bike, but don't forget your glasses. Whilst you can't go far wrong with a Colnago frame they have been responsible for some, erm, interesting/ creative/ unique/ different/ abominable (delete as applicable) paint jobs. Briefly, before we get booted to "Off Topic" are you having it built or is it factory specced? Also have you got one of these yet - http://www.romsterbikewear.com/product/roadie-rules-cycling-t-shirt-espresso-purple

More on topic, and combining bikes AND coffee, have you ever visited the Rapha Cycle Club? They serve Square Mile coffee and the best fig rolls ever -








Steve.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Checked out the website, looks great - will have to venture into Brum for something worth venturing in for at last!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey drgekko , dont forget Yorks, Saints & Brewsmiths either!


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

6/8's coffee is great. I tried York's recently which I thought was super tasty. Need to get to Brewsmith's soon though. Might have to be the task for the weekend!


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

What's the one in Edgbaston? Looks nice.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Didnt realise there was one in Edgbaston?

Theres the Plough in Harborne (but thats just a pub with a Slayer & Mazzer-e)

Cafephelia in Moseley just opened


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

May well check out Cafephelia as it's just down the road from me.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Should be paying Brew Smiths a visit this saturday


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

truecksuk said:


> Should be paying Brew Smiths a visit this saturday


Fancy hooking up? I think myself and Inaboxmedia intend to do a bit of a cafe crawl?

Id recommend Saints over Brewsmiths for the coffee purist , but Brewsmiths is a brilliant relax'd vibe, friendly and excellent food.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This great the forum is a dating site as well!!


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> May well check out Cafephelia as it's just down the road from me.


Following seeing this on this thread I went to check it out yesterday - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10754-Cafephilia-Mosley-new-indie-cafe-in-Birmingham&p=84327#post84327


----------

